# Turkies in south central NoDak



## buxandux (Apr 2, 2005)

Anyone have info on turkey or rough turkey locations in unit 15 (emmonds county)?? I grew up in Bis. but don't know the area down there very well. We scouted around the area thursday (especially by the river) and didn't see a single turkey, although we did hear one. We've found some very promising areas but don't want our opening weekend to be a waste. My party and I have 3 tags to fill in next weekend. Any info would be great!! Also, I've heard that in North Dakota if you give just a decent call they just come charging your direction because the majority of the turkey tags filled are shot by farmers from their pickup windows. Any truth to that?? Any help would be sweet!!


----------



## buxandux (Apr 2, 2005)

Doesn't anyone out there know anything about turkies SE of Bismarck??? If not, does anyone know how easy ND turkies are to call in??


----------

